# I am a non union employee working for non union contractor



## circuitlayer (Jan 17, 2021)

Can i get registered with union?
And will I be able to continue my job with same non union contractor?

Thanks guys


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Never heard of being non-union and working union at the same time. Maybe a little explanation?
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

circuitlayer said:


> Can i get registered with union?
> And will I be able to continue my job with same non union contractor?
> 
> Thanks guys


You probably won’t want to go back after joining the union. 

You should discuss this with your local union. Unions don’t typically like their guys working non union if they are part of it. There are exceptions for every case though, it’s best to ask them. 

I’m surprised you are able to work with the union company if you are not union. There should be a clause in the agreement that you are required to be part of the union in order to work for the union company. The union should be able to get you signed up very quick if you are already working for a union contractor.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

The largest unions don't tend to accept membership unless you work exclusively with union contractors.

Some nurse's unions have begun accepting membership from folks even if their workplace has yet to recognize the union. This works in large workplaces where the employment is less transient than construction, and is a good grassroots method of slowly accruing members.

No IBEW local as far as I know operates this way, and I don't know of what other electrical unions there are in Canada.


----------



## circuitlayer (Jan 17, 2021)

I happen to notice someone bring up this topic at workplace.
I can contact IBEW but want to be sure that I am asking them right question.
So me & the company I work for are non union.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Some nurse's unions have begun accepting membership from folks even if their workplace has yet to recognize the union. This works in large workplaces where the employment is less transient than construction, and is a good grassroots method of slowly accruing members.


That's good to hear. Health care really needs to open their eyes and figure out they desperately need a union before it's too late. Doctors really need to organize, for their own good and really for the good of their patients. If the AMA was to become the International Brotherhood of Physicians it would be great.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Can you still call it a “brother”hood in the brave new world? Won’t the new piggies in charge get upset?

People seem a little wobbly after walking out of the jungle.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

cuba_pete said:


> Can you still call it a “brother”hood in the brave new world? Won’t the new piggies in charge get upset?
> 
> People seem a little wobbly after walking out of the jungle.


I haven't heard of an alternative yet but I'm sure it won't be long. That's a lot of trademarking to change.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you was in a union you can pay you dues and remain on the books even if you are now working for a non union company but you are really only paying to stay on the books. At least that's how it use to be in the union i was in. There was a limit of something like 1-3 years.
Never heard of someone joining a union and working non-union as you would be paying in and receiving nothing in return.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

circuitlayer said:


> Can i get registered with union?
> And will I be able to continue my job with same non union contractor?
> 
> Thanks guys


Hmmmm... a guy yesterday claimed that he had been a *registered* electrician for 42 years. Now I am thinking he meant registered in the union.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

So the purpose of the union is to represent you in labor contract negotiations.

In a right to work state it’s kind of ridiculous but in union shops they have to represent everyone whether you want representation or not and whether you are a member or not.

But if you are in a non-union shop they don’t represent you in labor negotiations...you are on your own. So I can’t see how this does anything for you. They just take your money which you’d pay out of your pocket. I might see where you might get say healthcare, a sort of “COBRA”/group coverage thing but otherwise being in a union without the labor negotiation piece is just plain weird. I mean...what are you paying for?

From the unions perspective I’d be nervous about what’s going on. I mean it sounds like a bizarre setup. It’s one thing if they were trying to get everyone to sign cards so they could organize a business but other than organizing it sounds very fishy.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

pjones said:


> You probably won’t want to go back after joining the union.
> 
> You should discuss this with your local union. Unions don’t typically like their guys working non union if they are part of it. There are exceptions for every case though, it’s best to ask them.
> 
> I’m surprised you are able to work with the union company if you are not union. There should be a clause in the agreement that you are required to be part of the union in order to work for the union company. The union should be able to get you signed up very quick if you are already working for a union contractor.


OP works for a nonunion shop.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

circuitlayer said:


> Can i get registered with union?
> And will I be able to continue my job with same non union contractor?
> 
> Thanks guys


You can go over to the union and apply for membership. That usually means applying and becoming an apprentice.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

circuitlayer said:


> Can i get registered with union?
> And will I be able to continue my job with same non union contractor?
> 
> Thanks guys
> ...


----------

